# Laos ~ TPLO ~ 30 days post op



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Laos is doing extremely well. He went to VOSM for his recheck this past Tuesday and he's exactly where he should be. Bones are starting to knit together, screws and plate secure. His PT now consist of 30 minute leash walks 2 or 3 times daily and "up the hill" walks as tolerated, along with the PROM exercises. I'm starting to wean him off the pain meds. I've moved his 5 x 5 kennel into the empty dining room so he has a little more room to move around. Took him to training today to get out for a while. He did a short track and a very little bit of obedience. He seems quite content at the moment.



















His new "apartment"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, Lynn~ You are doing a great job re-habbing him!
He is one lucky Laos. I bet he really enjoyed getting out to training today, love his hospital room setup!


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Lynn,
That's great news! He looks great and I love the set up you have as well. Keep up the good work and best of luck with his recovery. He seems a little further along than Buddy. We go back on the 20th for first x-rays...looking forward to finding out how it's healing and what the doc thinks.
Melinda


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

He looks great, getting that spark back in his eye...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

First off, SOOOO happy to hear that Laos is doing well. I often think of that boy and was hoping for an update soon.  Glad it was one that was so positive.

Secondly, LOVE the kennel set up! Did you construct that yourself? I will have to remember that.. love it.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

He looks so handsome. I've been out of the loop for a while - what was wrong with him? It looks like you are doing an amazing job of taking care of him.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Melinda ~ good luck on the 20th. I was on pins and needles wondering how things were healing. He still acts like an idiot even with the sedation so I was a little worried.

Elizabeth ~ I had two 5 x 5 kennels down in the basement for Laos & Dante. I knew I had to put a "roof" on Laos' from now on to stop his jumping straight up and down, which he did all the time. I was able to take the side panels and lay them down long ways (so that the kennel is actualy now 5 x 6). I took a panel from Dante's kennel and place it on those slats of wood that you see to lower the top. They are the AKC kennels that I pruchased through Tractor Supply Co. (Only kennels that are divided by 5 x 5 x 6 panels that I could find so I could get them in the house.)

Linda ~ he injured his CCL (canine cruciate ligament) sometime during the summer. After months of rest and then him limping again when he worked, we decided on the surgery.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Oh poor guy! I'm hoping for a speedy recovery for him! So so handsome - and so well cared for!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he looks great ! your doing a great job rehabbing him


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks.... it's been a comittment, that's for sure.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

He looks like the "king of his castle."  And he's doing remarkably well with his recovery!!


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Hi Lynn,
Buddy's nickname is "crazy man" so I so understand the waiting on pins and needles...that's me right now until we get those x-rays. I was wondering how 
much and what meds you have him on now? And how much, if any he is limping
with his walks...Buddy is doing usually 2 ~15min walks/day and it varies from day
to day how much he favors it. 
Thanks for the update...I was glad to see Laos is doing so well 
Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Melinda...

There's still a significant limp though with each day it seems less. The exception is when he does those hill walks... he's quit sore after that. We are up to 2 to 3 thirty minute walks and then I try to get at least one hill walk in. I don't do the hill walks when it's wet outside as I'm cautious about him slipping. I have weaned him off the Derramax, he takes only 2 tramadol pills at night now. I still have him on the sedative to help keep him quiet (well quieter).

I haven't been doing all the Physical Therapy exercises with him as it seems to be just a little too much with the walks. We do exercises like he needs to place his front feet up on a chair, weight shifting (from good to bad leg), and the regular stretching and range of motion exercises. Some times we get through them, some times we don't. If he fights me too much, I skip them.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Lynn, 
Thanks for the info...it helps to know how it's going with someone in the same
situation. I guess we're doing pretty well...we'll find out more next week. Buddy is doing his walks each day and they include hills and snow so I guess that adds a little
difficulty to them. Our road is snow-packed from Nov 15th to about the end of March because we get so much snow (~275 inches a year) and there really isn't much flat terrain because we're in the mountains. He does limp after his walks so I still have him on 2 Tramadol and 1 Rimadyl per day but like you said the limping does seem to be less each day. Take care..I'll let you know how our appt goes next week.
Melinda


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Lynn.

Definitely going to bookmark those photo's so that when I am in my own place (I am renting at the moment) I can purchase and set one up similar. Love the idea and the space it gives the dogs.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

We go to Physical Therapy today Melinda.. I'll let you know how it goes. These leash walks would be more pleasant if we were in Spring... these winter walks are not fun.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Laos looks like he is doing well. I have the same exact kennel and Kuranda bed but aluminum for my dog. I hope he continues to recover and his pain goes away.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

*Update*

Laos' physical therapy session went very well today. His therapist, which I love, started him on the under water treadmill for 10 minutes. They came up front and got me so I could go back and watch him. I'll be taking video next week. He was having a blast... biting and pawing at the water. After the Holidays I'll see if I can afford to get him in twice a week as this will be a great way to build up his muscle mass. Today he'll get his leash walks, but I don't have to do any of the at-home exercises, or the dreaded hill walk. He doesn't mind the hill walk, but it kills my butt muscles...LOL. All in all, I've been very pleased with the staff I'm working with and Laos' progress. 

Things happen for a reason I know and the good thing about all of this is that the co-owner of Laos is going to sign him over to me since I'm doing all the rehab. aw:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That is great Lynn!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Carolina.. maybe when Laos is "medically" cleared to work again, you'll have your SchH field set up on the new house property...


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Lynn_P said:


> He doesn't mind the hill walk, but it kills my butt muscles...LOL.


It's good for the butt! 

Glad he's doing well!!!!


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

That's great Lynn!! Can't wait to see pics of him on the treadmill...the rehab is a lot of work so you deserve all the good that comes your way...you're doing a great job!
I'll let you know how my appt goes next week.
Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Melinda, I just want you to know that Laos is quite sore today. I'm sure it helps knowing that these dogs have several good days in a row and then maybe a set back. It might be the combination of the therapy yesterday and the fact that I'm trying to wean him off the pain meds. Laos received a dose this morning. They also want him weaned off of the sedative, which will increase his energy level & this might not be a good thing right now. Keeping my fingers crossed for a good report on the 20th for you!!


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

thanks Lynn,
That helps me so much with how I'm feeling about Buddy's progress right now. It's a roller coaster..a few good days and then a setback, but we're halfway there so that's a good thing  just taking it one day at a time...
Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I know Melinda, it's definitely a roller coaster ride. The staff at the rehab center did warn me that he might be sore, but I thought that would have hit him last night, not today.

His afternoon walk was short and he didn't seem as limpy. So I'll just give him a "break" today and resume all the exercises tomorrow.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Melinda, make sure you check in today... I'll be waiting to hear how your appointment went today.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Lynn...our clinic had to reschedule our appointment so we go tomorrow...I'll let you know how it goes...
Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Melinda, I'll be thinking about you today. 

We are dealing with a little bit of an infection with Laos. Apparently he's having a reaction to the internal sutures and his surgical site is swelled up. They have him back on antibiotics and pain meds. I am hoping and praying that they do not have to go back in and remove those sutures.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Lynn,
I'm sorry to hear about the infection...hopefully the antibiotics will take care of it. How long does he have to be on the antibiotics? Buddy went today and had a good report...they said he is doing really well at 6 weeks...his xray looked good and it's starting to heal. We took him on a short walk in town after his appt, which he hasn't done since before surgery and he loved getting out! We have family coming tomorrow and my brother in law is bringing his dog...he and Buddy get along great but it's going to be a challenge just with him being here because of Buddy's restrictions. I'm not taking any risks of him getting injured. 

I'll be thinking of you and Laos and hoping that infection clears up. Have a wonderful Christmas and keep me posted.

Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Melinda, I'm so happy to hear that Buddy's report was a good one. It's really hard to wait and it's such a relief once you get that "it looks good" from the surgeon. I'm sure Buddy enjoyed getting out. I've been taking Laos out daily for a ride in the van. The only reason he can do this is because we did get him use to the ramp before his surgery.

His leg looks a little bit better today. It seems like some of the swelling has gone down. He'll be on the antibiotics for 2 weeks.

Is Buddy still on pain meds, or has he finally been able to stop all that medication?

Laos and I (and Dante) wish you and your family a very Blessed Holiday. It's been so nice to share this experience with someone that's at the same point as we are.

Hugs.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Hi Lynn, It was a huge relief to get that report...Buddy is still on both the Rimadyl and Tramadol. I weaned the Rimadyl to once a day and he gets Tramadol two times a day. Our family is here and we have nine people and one extra dog staying with us. They arrived last night and Buddy was more active than usual so I want to keep him on the meds for a while longer.

I've really loved having somebody to talk to that is going through the same situation. It's been great and I appreciate all your support. You guys have a great Christmas!

Melinda p.s. Is Dante a GSD? How old?


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Melinda....

I too am so happy to have you to share all of this with. I took Laos to the SchH field today, just to get him out for a little while... and he acted like a total idiot. I guess he doesn't understand why he can go out there and work.

Laos is back on the pain meds and antibiotics...and that's why I asked. I sometimes think this surgeon is moving Laos forward too quickly. Yes, he's a working dog and he probably is doing too much too soon because of his drive level. And this is probably why he's had a set back. Actually today he seems somewhat improved. He's bearing weight again and the swelling is going down just a little. 

Just want you to know that I'm relieved when I talk to you and share experiences. It makes me stop worrying so much.

Merry Christmas my "new" friend... and give Buddy a hug from us.

Dante's a GSD, 5 years old, SchH 2. I purchased him from Wildhaus Kennels and he's been an excellent first time SchH dog.

Talk to you soon!!


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Hi Lynn,
Buddy has been "crazy" since our company arrived and I'm having him spend a fair amount of time in his crate which I hate but even in his restricted area he is doing "too much" IMO. It's so hard to know how much is too much except by their use of the leg and I'm always worried he's doing too much. I've got him back on Rimadyl 2/day as well as the Tramadol. We're going to try to take him to town today and let him walk off some of his energy.

I'm glad Laos is feeling better and the swelling is going down...I'm not real familiar with SchH...what kind of work does he do? That must make it harder to keep him down. Buddy is just used to lots of activity like snow shoeing, hiking, etc. Do you keep Dante and Laos separated? I'm glad Onyx is so mellow...she is really good for Buddy and so sweet  

Hugs to you and your boys...Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Good Morning Melinda,

I'm so glad that the first Holiday is over with.. . I love the Holiday, don't get me wrong, but it's better when it's calm around my house.

Buddy will probably enjoy the outing today. I know Laos loves it when he gets to go in the van for a ride and then a walk at a field other than the back yard and neighborhood. I think it just helps with the mental stimulation he's lacking right now.

Yes, I have to keep Dante & Laos separated. They are two intact, dominate male dogs that get along okay outside in neutral territory, but in the house it's too "close quarters" and they get territorial.

Shutzhund is three phases, protection, obedience and tracking. I've been able to do a little bit of tracking with Laos when it's not too frozen outside. I'm going to show you a picture of Laos before his surgery. He's got a higher drive level than even my Dante so it's been very hard to keep Laos "calm". Laos is so energetic that before the surgery he didn't get a lot of "house time" (free time in the house), as he runs though it like a bull in a china shop. I'm kind of hoping that this "down time" bleeds over once he has unlimited activity again (release from the surgeons).

Hugs to you too. Make sure you take some pictures if you go out today.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Lynn,
He looks amazing!! What great pictures! I thought about doing search and rescue with Buddy but it is a big time committment that I just wasn't ready for. Plus I live in a pretty remote area so it would be a lot of traveling to do any working with him.

Do both your dogs do SchH? And do they compete? How much time do you spend doing it? 

Buddy did LOVE his town walk...lots of people because we're in a ski town and this is a very busy time so lot's of stimulation...I didn't get pictures but will next time. He was pretty tired and sore today. I'm working with him using a ramp so we can go more often...

Talk to you soon, Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Melinda,

SchH is a sport that definitely involves committment, especially with the three phases. Dante and Laos both train for this. Dante has his SchH 2 (highest level is the 3). Laos was almost ready for his BH (which is the title needed before trialing for the SchH titles).

Glad Buddy enjoyed his walk. Laos also gets sore after a long day of extended walks, etc. The ramp with Laos has been a life saver as he needs to get up into a van that has crates in it. Laos or Dante have never rode in the van without being in a crate.

I'll let you know how our appointment goes today. We go in for water treadmill work and for them to recheck is surgical site. There still is swelling, but he is using the leg. 

Yes, pictures are a must... P L E A S E... :0


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Hi Lynn,
How did your appt go today? Our company left this morning so we took Buddy to town for a walk and I got a few pics...should have had Steve take my pic with him...oh well, next time


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Good Morning Melinda...

He looks quite happy to be out and about. Looks like a really nice boy. It's always a relief when the company leaves, isn't it.

This is what I posted about Laos' appointment on Tuesday:

Laos had his 3rd underwater treadmill therapy session today. Last week we had one of those "two steps forward, one step back" progress reports. He has swelling of the incision site which they believe is from a reaction to the internal sutures. Today they said we are moving forward again. He still has some swelling, but the antibiotics seems to be working. His gait is much improved from last week. I took him out back to get a couple of pictures.

We are to continue his leash walks, his up the hill exercises and I can stop the ROM exercises. He has another therapy session on Thursday (12/30)


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Lynn,
What a beautiful boy....I love his coloring! So glad he's back on track...and that we're all getting closer to the "end". We're back to a nice quiet house again now that company is gone  We're settled in for the next few days...big storm with below zero temps. Buddy did great on his walks today and is catching up on his
sleep 
Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Melinda,

Do you still have days after an active day of walking that your Buddy gets really sore. Laos is extremely sore today. I usually don't have to give him pain meds in the morning, but this morning I had too. He had therapy yesterday and I think it was because of that.

Happy New Years to you!!


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Lynn,
I still have Buddy on routine pain meds...he is still getting one tramadol in the am and pm and same with Rimadyl. It just seems to make him more consistently comfortable. He does still get sore and limps a little more after a lot of activity (like our outing to town) even with the routine meds but seems to recover quicker. From what I've been told (by my vet and other people who have been through this with their dog) it's not unusual for them to need pain meds for 3-4 months as they get back into their normal activity. Probably won't be on routine meds for that long but I'm not in a huge hurry to start weaning.
Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Melinda,

Laos is really sore today... most of the time he's not bearing much weight at all. I talked to the rehab place and they seem to think that a day or two of him resting will help. It's so worrisome when you have this "waiting and wondering".


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Hi Lynn,
It is worrisome I know. My vet said it is really hard to gauge their comfort level at this point and that if they have a setback/limping or not bearing weight that we have probably overdone a bit. They also suggest resting and monitoring. Buddy is pretty much bearing weight on it all the time now and sometimes his gait seems almost normal. After a lot of walking he limps more but rarely is he not bearing any weight. I think we are probably doing less activity than you are with Laos. It's been really cold here the last few days (10 below +) so our outings are short. We usually just do laps down our driveway/road (~1500 ft) and back. Coming back is uphill and it is all snowpacked. We do anywhere from 2-4 laps per day and then we have taken him in town a few times which is a little more strenuous with getting in/out of the car etc.
I also have a short trail packed in out our back door that is about 150ft long and we do that a couple of times a day when we just go out to the bathroom.

I know this is alot of information but it's helpful for me to know what other people are doing and have done with their dogs so I hope this is helpful for you. We pretty much let pain be our guide. You know your dog better than anyone and should trust your instincts when it comes to what you feel he is up to doing. I think resting is never a bad thing and pain meds are ok if they need them. I just feel better when it seems Buddy is "consistently comfortable".
Take care and let me know how is is after a day or two of rest...hopefully he'll be feeling much better 
Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Melinda, I appreciate your words.. they do help encourage. 

Laos is showing some improvement today.. now of course this is after a day of hardly any activity and I did sedate him last night so he would actually "rest" in his kennel. Today I'm going back to the frequent shorter walks. I fixed his kennel outside (put a top on it so he couldn't jump up and down) so he could spend some time out there. We are having some nice, warmer weather (high 40's, low 50's).

We love these dogs so much, and if I could take the pain away, I would. I think I'm going to start being a lot more cautious and not do as much as I have been. You and Buddy have been so very help to me. I will never forget you for this.

Hugs, Lynn & Laos


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Hi Lynn,

I'm so glad Laos is doing better. I'm sure he enjoys being outside with weather like that! I'm looking so forward to summer when Buddy is better and we can spend some time outside hiking. The summers here are beautiful with 70 degree days pretty much every day 

You are so right about the love....I'm crazy about my dogs and would do anything for them! You and Laos have been a great help and encouragement to me too. It's great having such a like-minded dog lover and friend to share all of this with!

Healing and hugs to you both, Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Melinda, Hugs... just want you to know that there's even more improvement today. He's been kept quiet.. and I'll continue to do so until our appointment on Tuesday. It's our 8 week re-check so they will do Xrays again. Thank you for everything.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Hi Lynn,
I'm so glad to hear he's doing better....it's so comforting and such a relief to see them feeling and walking better. I'll look forward to hearing how his appt and xray
go on Tues. Buddy is doing good...we're just kind of sticking to the same routine right now. He doesn't go back for xrays until 12 weeks and hopefully will be close to having his old life back by then 
Best to you both, Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Melinda.. I'll give you a progress report tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Melinda,

We had an okay visit today. They did xrays and Laos' bones are 2/3 healed and look good. Their biggest concern is why he isn't using the leg more. His swelling from the infection is down and he appears not to be bothered by that. Laos has lost a lot of muscle mass and we need to build that back up. They did manual/magnetic field/laser therapy today instead of the treadmill. Laos' range of motion is excellent. When he went to the last treadmill session it was with a therapist that doesn't know Laos'personality. I asked his regular therapist to talk to them about what might have happened last session. Apparently Laos was quite energetic and did a lot of jumping when they tried to get him in the treadmill. I knew he was more sore than usual after that therapy session. They believe he has a pulled groin muscle and he's now on muscle relaxers as well as the previous pain meds. I told the therapist (his regular) that under no circumstance do I want any one else working with him. You really need to be one step ahead of Laos in all situations.. even when I take him for walks I have to be on alert because anything could make him act like an idiot (squirrel, another person). They want me to bring him back in on Thursday and the surgical team are doing to go over his progress with me and we'll come up with a plan of action since Laos seems to need special instructions because of his drive/energy level.

At this point in time I am relieved that the xrays look good and that the bones are healing. Laos is actually walking almost normal today so I'm hoping after Thursday we'll all be on the same page. I'm to discontinue all of his exercises with the exception of the leash walks. They want to me do frequent (as many as I can) shorter walks to get him using the leg alot.

I told them today I'm sure this is a matter of Laos knowing he can get to point A to B quicker if he 3-legs it. I'm not concern, but I realize that his energy and activity level may make his recovery take a little longer. 

You (meaning us dog owners) really need to have confidence and faith in the medical teams we work with. I'm hoping once the groin pull gets better and with the change in Laos' program we'll be on the right path again. 

Thank you again for all the support. Laos and I appreciate it very much.

hmmmm.... I wonder if those muscle relaxer would help me... (j/k).

Hugs to you and Buddy.

Lynn & Laos


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Lynn,
Thanks for the update...sounds like you have a plan and I'm sure it's all going to work itself out. That's great that the bone is healing and he seems to be walking more normal. I know what you mean about anticipating anything that could make them go crazy...luckily, Buddy is pretty responsive to our commands and is pretty well controlled when he's on the leash. (but he still has his moments 

With Laos' energy level and drive and all the work/training you do with him he must be getting really tired of being restricted. He's probably ready to have his life back too. I'll be thinking about you on Thurs and hoping that the plan you guys work out gets him back on track. We do have to have confidence and know that we're all working toward the same goal.

Take care and keep me updated about his progress. We appreciate your support and friendship too.

hugs, Melinda and Buddy
ps. I could have used some sedatives when I had a houseful of guests


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Melinda, Hugs 

Laos Report:

_He got a “good” report. Two of the doctors went over him, reviewed x-rays and their joint opinion is that his lack of progress is due to the “groin muscle injury”. He’s been on that muscle relaxer for only 2 days (this is the 3rd day), and he’s almost walking with a normal gait. He’s also starting to put weight on the leg while standing still which he never did before. His not there yet, but once again we are heading in the right direction. Quite the relief and they want me to continue to the frequent “shorter” walks. He’ll do the treadmill 2 times next week and we’ll see how he handles that. They also did not charge me for the visit today, so that was a blessing._


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Lynn,
That's great news.. I'm so glad to hear he's doing better! No changes here...we're continuing on the short frequent walks and it's going well. Keep in touch and let me know how it goes. Nice that they didn't charge you...I'm sure the rehab is alot of added expense so I'm sure it was nice to get a break!
Talk to you soon.
best, Melinda and Budy


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thought you'd like to see a video of Laos from this evening.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Lynn,
He looks like he's walking great! His gait is very similar to Buddy's right now and he looks full of energy. We took Buddy in to town yesterday and he is a little sore today. It gets a little crazy because he saw a few other dogs and if they are barking or want to play Buddy forgets he has a hurt leg...it was a good thing my husband had Buddy and I had Onyx 
best, Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Good Morning Melinda...

That's a nice picture of you and the dogs... I'm glad that your Buddy is enjoying the walks. Laos continues to do well (thank goodness). I took him with me to Schutzhund training so I could get him out a couple of times for "walks". He was so excited and believe he thought he was there to work. Laos will have two treadmill sessions this week and hopefully he won't have another set back. We need to build up his muscle mass though since he's using the leg again I think that will help. 

Hugs.. I can't believe we have just passed the "8 week" mark.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Hi Lynn,
I'm so glad Laos is doing well and hope it continues...no more setbacks for sure! Buddy has lost a lot of muscle mass on that leg too so hoping he gets it back with the hills and stairs he's doing. I'm so glad we only have a few more weeks and hopefully after the 12 week xrays I'll feel a lot more at ease with his activity.
Here is a picture of the trail I have packed in out the back of our house.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Melinda, you have a gorgeous place from these pictures. I'm sure you love the quiet and peace that you must experience there. If that last picture was out of my back door, I'd be in heaven. No MORE set backs.. you are right.. it's all about positive attitude and energy. Buddy looks great.. I'm not sure which leg he had the surgery.. but if it was his right leg.. all his fur is back.. and you can't tell. You know, out of all negatives, there's always a positive.. the positive is that I have found a new "friend" through all of this. I'll let you know how tomorrow goes.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Melinda, okay here's the Laos report from today:


_Laos got a good report today. They are pleased with the progress he made this past week. Dr. Kanapp checked him over and said that the groin muscle was not as “tight” and that everything in the knee feels good (through manipulation). The swelling from the previous infection is almost completely gone. Laos had a 15 minute underwater treadmill therapy session and then the therapist did Laser therapy since he had such a good response from that last week. Overall everyone was smiling today ~ including Laos after he got out of the water. They are suggesting combining the treadmill and laser therapy on each day stating the laser therapy will help with any muscle stiffness/discomfort from the treadmill. _


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Lynn,
That's great! I'm glad he's doing so well. I watched the video of one of his treadmill sessions and he looked like he enjoyed it....it's great that you have all those options for therapy. Laos is a beautiful boy! Buddy is doing good as well..it was his left leg so the fur hasn't grown completely back but it's coming. I can't believe only a few more weeks..I'm counting down the days!
We are very fortunate to be where we are...it's beautiful here- very quiet and peaceful. We have 5 acres and 1 acre is fenced and I can't wait til Buddy can enjoy it again off his leash I'm trying to focus on the positives and agree that our friendship has been a big positive and a blessing to me!
Sending healing, positive thought to you and Laos,
hugs, Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Melinda,

Just want to let you know that Laos did good yesterday at PT, and continues to "improve" though this morning he's a little sore. They want me to start increasing the length of the walks. I did take him to the training facility last night and he did "slip" a little. That might be a reason for the soreness this morning too. You have to be so careful. I just like to get him out in a different environment to relieve some of the boredom. Please stay in touch, okay.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Hi Lynn,
That's what I've been doing with Buddy is increasing the length of his walks. He seems to be doing ok with it but I am trying to wean his meds down at the same time so we'll see. We took him in town today on his longest walk yet so I'm anxious to see how he recovers tomorrow...He's wiped out and sleeping now  How much medication are you giving Laos now? This week (week 10) I've had Buddy on 1 Rimadyl and 1 Tramadol (down from 2 of each per day) It didn't seem to make a lot of difference in his comfort level. Are you letting him off the leash at all now? We're just counting down for the 12 week x-rays..
hugs, Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Melinda... Let's see, Laos is on 50 mgs. of Tramadol twice a day, 1/2 pill of derramax once a day (which is similar to the Rimadyl), and also a muscle relaxer for his groin injury. There's no way Laos can be off leash for a good period of time yet because of his set backs. I started to really increas the leash walks today...we'll see how he is tomorrow. I asked the therapist about weaning him off some of the meds, but they want him to continue with the medication regime at least one more week. I'm really anxious about letting this dog off leash. Might have to weight until the 16 week mark. Laos has his 12 week appointment and xrays on February 1st I believe. 

I'm glad your got Buddy out for a nice walk. I went up to a friends house today and she has many acres of fields so we did about three pretty good walks out there. 

Here's a picture of Laos and I from today:


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Lynn,
I LOVE that picture...he is such a beautiful boy! Yea, I agree about the off-leash stuff. We don't let Buddy off leash at all because I know if we do he'll act like he was never hurt. He gets his 12 week x-ray on Jan 31st so we'll see how it goes.
That must have been a treat for Laos to get out and walk somewhere new 
Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

It's been quite a journey hasn't it Melinda? Laos did good today.. took him to the SchH field and got three pretty decent walks in to include up the hill. He so wants to just run and play, I feel so bad sometimes for him. The 12 week mark will be here before we both know it. Hugs and give Buddy a hug from me.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Good to hear Laos is doing well, I bet he enjoyed the walks even though he wasn't allowed to run around.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Elizabeth.. very much appreciated.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Yes Lynn, 
Quite the journey....Buddy is really wanting to run and play now with my other dog Onyx...I feel really bad that he cant. And yesterday I took her on a 2 hour cross-country ski and feel so bad that Buddy has to stay behind and doesn't understand 
Today it's a blizzard with 60 mph winds...we won't be getting ouside much. Just counting down the days....Hugs to you and Laos.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Melinda,

Good therapy session yesterday.. he did 15 minutes on the treadmill. We're starting to wean him off the tramadol and the muscle relaxer to see where he is regarding his "comfort" level. We are dealing with freezing rain on top of about an inch of snow.. leash walking and trying to avoid slippery areas are going to be the challenge of the day. Laos goes back on Thursday for another underwater treadmill session. I'm hoping to get some video of him as they told me to bring the video camera in if I wanted to. You have a good day. Hugs to you, Buddy and the rest of the family (including the other fur member).


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Hi Lynn,
Glad all is well with Laos...Buddy is doing really well. I am also trying to wean his meds down and he seems to be doing great! Just finished digging out...we've gotten about 4 feet of snow in the past 3 days...CRAZY!! Today the sun is out and I'm off to take Buddy and Onyx on their afternoon walk  Keep in touch...hugs, Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

*Laos Treadmill Work*

Here you go Melinda... his therapy session today. He's doing well.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Lynn,
He looks so good and soooo calm....Buddy is doing better each day. Here are a few pics from today:


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Lynn,
> He looks so good and soooo calm...


I was thinking the same thing.. And I know how hard this has been on him and Lynn.. Glad to see he is making good progress on his recovery!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Buddy and Laos both look wonderful...someday it would be nice if they could meet...though that may not be such a great idea! Well their moms could anyway! Mel, I love, love love the view you have!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Mel, I can't believe the view you have from where Buddy is laying down.. My God it's beautiful. Who knows, maybe one day we will make a point to meet up. You've been so instrumental in helping me through this.

Laos is calm as long as I'm not back there with him. It took them a while to get him into this "calm routine" but Kathy (the therapist in the water with him) knows him very well...and I believe they have established a bond too (Laos & Kathy). Laos is always giving Kathy and Brittany (the other therapist) kisses.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Thanks....we feel very blessed to be where we are and I'm amazed every day at the beauty of this place 
Lynn, if your ever out this way we should definitely get together...Buddy would love to meet Laos and you guys have helped me immensely with this experience! That's so great that you've got those therapists that care so much about him...what a blessing. Puppy kisses are always a good thing!
Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Maybe I need to make a point to get out there to Colorado.. I've always wanted to travel to that state any way. Melinda.. you are very close to my heart... and every time I'm out there walking Laos I think about you and your Buddy.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Here's a video (side view) that shows Laos' movement and gait... almost normal movement.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Lynn,

That looks great! We've got sunshine here today so hoping to get Buddy out for a walk in town. He's walking really good and I've been giving him a little more freedom in the house off the leash....he's in heaven feeling like he's getting his life back.
I would post a video but I'm not that proficient...doing good just to get pics posted 
Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Melinda, good report today. Laos continues to move forward with this rehab and recovery. He's on the treadmill for a solid 15 minutes (previously they would give him a break 1/2 way through). He has therapy again on Thursday, and then of course his re-check (with Xrays) on next Tuesday. If the Xrays reveal the healing of his bone 100% then they might give him limited "off leash" time. I will proceed with this very cautiously though because of all the set backs we have had. I might give him a little freedom on a 33 feet long line in the fenced in training area once we are given the "okay". Overall, I'm very happy with the results so far and I hope that Laos (and your Buddy) continue to move forward to that "distant memory" of this whole ordeal.

We finally have some temperatures above freezing here so I'll start walking Laos longer around the neighborhood. We are up to about 25 minutes twice a day, with frequent shorter walks in the back yard.

Hugs to you all!


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Well, Buddy got a good report today with his 12 week x-ray. They said the bone is pretty much healed and we can gradually get him back to his normal activity over the next 2-3 weeks. He needs to build the muscle back up because he has lost a lot of muscle mass in that leg. How to do it "gradually" is the big question....Buddy is kind of an all or nothing kind of boy  I am nervous to let him off leash outside because he gets so crazy!! I think we'll start with small amounts of time off leash in well-controlled areas and see how it goes. I feel like he's doing really well...putting weight on it all the time and he recovers really quickly if he seems sore one day. He gets sore and limps a little if we have an active day like a town walk, but usually resting overnight seems to be all he needs and he's back to normal the next day.

I'll be looking forward to hearing how Laos' is doing and hoping that he gets a great report! I'll keep you posted how the off-leash activity goes and I'll try to post some pics. 
hugs and healing to you, Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's fantastic Melinda.. so happy to hear the good report on Buddy.

We are having another set back. Laos was doing extremely well and then Sunday morning he wasn't putting any weight on his leg. I put him back on the pain meds and by Monday at least he was slight weight bearing. This has been so frustrating the ups and downs. I'll let you know what they say today (if I get in there as we have a coating of ice outside). I really hoping this is just him re-injuring his groin muscle.

BIG hug to you and Buddy!!!


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Oh Lynn,
That is a bummer....hopefully it's minor..I know how frustrating it is when they have a setback....we have definitely had our ups and downs. Will be anxious to hear what they have to say. This weather is crazy....we can't even really get out either just because temps are 20+ below zero...I've been dreaming of summertime, when this is all just a memory!
Best to you and Laos, Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Melinda,

Well we didn't get a terrible report, but we definitely are having a set back. Laos' bone is totally healed 100%. There still is significant swelling in the knee joint and spasms in the Iliopsoas Muscle. Their thoughts right now are that Laos is also showing sensitivity to the TPLO plate (hardware) and that they may have to remove that. Yes, just what I want to hear. We are keeping him on the muscle relaxers and back on the Tramadol until we meet with the doctor that actually performed the surgery next Thursday. I met with one of the other surgeons yesterday. My thoughts are going to remain positive as I truly don't think the suddened lameness on Sunday is from sensitivity to the TPLO plate. I would think that would be a gradual decline in mobility. We have had a lot of ice here and I'm still going to hang on to the hope that it's really just the groin muscle injury. If the plate removal is necessary, it will have to wait for a couple of months as I'm still trying to recover from the cost of surgery/rehab, etc. Laos just has to be one of those dogs that the recovery doesn't go smoothly. I'll do anything I can to get this dog up and running again.

Last night and this morning our snow/ice has melted a good bit and it's easier to walk on. Laos was using the leg a lot better this morning, so hopefully we'll get back to where we were quickly. Though 12 weeks post op, we should not be dealing with these constant set backs. Keep us in your thoughts... positive energy so works!! Hugs to you.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

p.s. we must have posted at the same time.. LOL.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Lynn,
I think your right about the plate...that seems like it would be a more gradual thing. I know that when we took Buddy in to town last week the footing was very tenuous...lots of ueven snow and ice on the sidewalks and he was limping quite badly when we got home and even the next day. Resting seemed to help but it's so frustrating when it is up and down. I think activity and conditions have alot to do with it. I know you will do whatever it takes and I so hope you guys have some smooth sailing for awhile. I agree positive energy and thinking is so important...we'll be saying some prayers and thinking positive, healing thoughts...give Laos a BIG hug from us. 
Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Melinda... I'll keep you up dated and you do the same. Love hearing about Buddy.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

well I've been letting Buddy out off the leash...on his packed trail out back and down the driveway/road. He's not been too crazy but running a bit. I took him off the pain meds though and now after 3 or 4 days he's limping a bit more. Still putting weight on it though so I'm thinking it might keep him from overdoing, although I don't want him to be uncomfortable. Gave him both Rimadyl and Tramadol today and will see how he feels tomorrow. How are things with Laos? Did you meet with his surgeon? Would love to hear how he's doing.
best, Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Melinda,

Laos is about the same... he keeps his leg up when standing still but will use it with a significant limp once we get going. You know when I first talked to the ortho surgeon they had said that at 4 months, Laos should be back on the training field. With your report that Buddy still gets sore with off-leash activity, I wonder if that's a true statement. You sharing that Buddy is a little sore gives me a little hope that Laos might be okay within time. And believe me, I've been giving up hope.

I have Laos' co -owner involved now as we have decisions to make. Plans right now is to have blood test done to rule out the possibility of tick bourne diseases that can cause lameness. Bob (co-owner) and I are meeting with laos' original surgeon on Thursday to discuss options. After that meeting we are taking all of Laos' medical records and Laos for a 2nd opinion before we make any decisions. Decision being more or less to have a 2nd surgery or put the dog down. With these high drive working dogs living in a kennel 24/7 except when walking on leash is no way for them to live. I've decided that even if Laos does recovery even 90%, I'm not going to risk him reinjuring himself so as far as I'm concerned his SchH career is over. I need to get him to a point that he can at least run out back off leash. If I can not get him to that point we will have to make that ultimate decision. I hope that's not the case as I love this dog. It's been a heck of an emotional roller coaster ride. Please keep Laos in your prayers... we need them. I'm not giving up yet!

I'll keep you informed with things as we proceed forward. Give Buddy a big hug from me. 

Lynn


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Definitely pulling for you guys and hoping for the best, Lynn!


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Lynn,
I can't believe all the difficulties you are having to deal with...It's a roller coaster for me and Buddy doesn't have any kind of working career...I just want him to have his life back of hiking, skiing and trail running with me in the summer. I am so sorry you are having to make all these tough decisions and dealing with Laos having such a tough time. I know you love him like I love my Buddy.

I have to admit I am surprised that he (Buddy) isn't farther along based on the information I got as well. They told me he would not be limping at all at 4 months and right now we aren't even close to doing the kind of activity he is used to doing. We usually do 2-3 hour snowshoes and cross country skis in the winter and we are not even able to get down the driveway off the leash without him really limping now if he doesn't have any pain meds on board (and some limping even if we do). 

Do you think because Laos is a working dog they pushed him a little harder too soon? I think a second opinion is definitely a good idea before you make any decisions. I work in orthopeodic surgery as a registered nurse and I find that the doctors always give very optimistic predictions of when people can get back to their activities...not always very realistic. It seems that may be the case in veterinary medicine as well. I think Laos will definitely be ok in time....Don't lose hope!! I'm just trying to be patient with Buddy and realize that it may take longer that I thought (or was told) for him to get back to where he was before the surgery.

Hang in there and try not to get discouraged...I will be praying for Laos and you as well. Please keep me informed and give Laos a BIG hug from me.

Thinking of you, Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Jason, I truly appreciate it.

Melinda, just talked to my regular vet and she also strongly suggests a 2nd opinion at this time. She also told me not to waste funds on the tick titers as she doubts seriously that's the issue. We'll get the second opinion and go from there. 

Positive energy.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh my. I just caught up with your thread. I'm so sorry. I've had some race horses that have had reactions to "hardware". I hope that's just it, and removing it will take care of the problem. Finger's crossed that it all works out in the end.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thank you Cindy! I'll let you know when Dante goes for his SchH 3.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Melinda,

Just want to let you know that I have an appointment with Laos' surgeon today. I'm picking up copies of his medical records and xrays. I have arranged to have two other orthopedic surgeons look at the Laos' history. I also have an actual appointment with one on February 22nd for 2nd opinion. I went to my regular vet yesterday and they put Laos back on the deramaxx for the inflammation. I'll let you know how today goes. He's walking better though still with a limp. 

How's Buddy?


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Lynn,

I'll be looking forward to hearing what the other doctors have to say. I'm so glad he is walking better! Buddy is about the same...we haven't really been able to increase his activity much because he limps quite a bit with what we've been doing. We are doing one or two ~25 min walks but he is off the leash so running some and he is going up and down the stairs in the house more. I'm trying to keep his meds to every other day now. He seems to recover pretty well after resting overnight so I guess we'll just take it slowly and see how it goes. Keep in touch.
Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Good Morning Melinda (and the rest of you that are keeping up with Laos)

I spent an hour with Laos' original surgeon yesterday. They did a very thorough exam. There is definitely severe effusion (fluid/swelling) of the knee joint. There is also mild fluid/swelling surrounding the TPLO plate. Both of his knees are rock solid so the actual surgery did what it was suppose to do ~ stabilize the knee. The lameness that Laos is exhibiting is probably most likely due to an infection of the knee joint and possibly sensivity to the plate/screws. They did an arthrocentesis (joint tap) and drained 7 mL of fluid off of the knee. They will send that out for analysis to diagnose what type of infection we are dealing with. In the meantime they put him back on antibiotics. I have two appointments scheduled for the week of February 21st (one on Monday, 2nd on Tuesday) so we will have a 2nd/3rd opinion on the treatment. I talked to my regular vet on the way home from the orthopedic's office and she did say 5% of the dogs having the TPLO surgery will have a reaction like Laos'. I'm just one of those luck ones. Most likely they will be removing the plate/screws and flush out the joint while doing so. Laos should be fine within time.

I did take Laos out for a walk this morning before work and he is so much better today than yesterday. I'm sure that fluid on the joint and also the infection is causing him extreme discomfort. Though we won't be seeing that "distant memory" any time soon I am encouraged that we will get on the other side of this. For some reason we go through these journeys for a reason. Now all I have to do is come up with a fund raiser idea for expenses.. ;-)

Give Buddy a BIG from us here in Maryland... and I will keep you up to date with our progress. It's suppose to be 50 degrees on Sunday and that will be a "mood lifter" for sure.

Hugs, Lynn & Laos


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Lynn, just want to let you know I'm thinking of Laos and you. 
I hope the inflammation/infection clears and he carries on the road to recovery!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Jane, I'm so very mentally and physically exhausted from all of this. So looking forward to the spring.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Lynn I just caugth back up with this. I really though Laos would be just about healed now. So sorry to hear he continues to have problems. I hope this is fixable, and he is able to go back to the SchH field again. I know you want him tb=o be healthy and pain free more than you want a SchH career for him but I also know how disappointing this is as well. 

I'll try to keep up better on his recovery.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Kathy, I know you've been through the rehab/recovery with your dog and you know the emotionally roller coaster ride it can cause. Getting back on the training field at this point in time will be an "added bonus". Thank you and keep that good positive energy flowing.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Lynn,
So glad you have some answers and are encouraged that he will be fine with time. Will look forward to hearing the other opinions and am so glad to hear he is doing better (getting that fluid of helped I'm sure). 
We are taking it slow some on-leash, some off-leash and Buddy seems to be doing pretty well but we are still a ways away from being where I hope to be. It is sunny and warmer here this weekend as well and I have desperately needed a mood-lifter 
Enjoy your weekend and give Laos hugs!
Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Melinda,

Laos has done well over the weekend. With them draining the fluid, his use of the leg is much improved. I took him for several 25 minute walks this weekend without any problem. I do realize that we still have to get to the reason for the fluid build up as it's only a matter of time before the fluid returns without addressing the primary cause of that. But I'll take the "little" improvements for what they are worth. Hope you and Buddy had a nice weekend. Laos even got his 1st bath since the originial surgery on Sunday. He so needed that.

Anyway, have a good week. Give me a progress report some time this week and I'll do the same.

Hugs, L & L


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Melinda,

Just wanted to check in real quick. Laos continues to do well. He's been walking on his leg with only a slight limp. He's weight bearing when standing still which is good as he won't do this if he's uncomfortable. I even gave Laos about 5 minutes of off-leash time in my training area yesterday though he was on a long-line just for a little control if I needed it. The first of the anaylsis showed only inflammatory cells and no infection. We are still waiting for the culture results and will go from there. I'm cautiously optimistic at this point in time.

How's Buddy doing? We will be having temperatures close to 70 this weekend and have a two day training weekend. It will be good to get Laos out of the house for a little while. Hope to get some new pictures this weekend too. 

Hugs, L


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Makes me happy to read a post like that, Lynn!


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Hi Lynn,
That's great news!! I am so glad to hear it! Buddy is doing well. I got him out today for a total of about 2 miles and he is walking well...just a little limp. He wakes up walking pretty normal then as the day goes on and depending on activity starts to limp but it's getting better and he's bearing weight on it all the time.

I'm sure Laos will love getting out for a nice weekend..we're supposed to be getting 1-2 feet of snow over the next few days  Would love to see some pics and I'll try to do the same. Thanks for the update.

hugs to you and Laos, Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Okay, Laos' Update...

I went to two different orthopedic surgeons on Monday and Tuesday for second opinions. Laos continues to do well.. though there still is alot of swelling/fluid on and probably in the knee joint. Generally both 2nd opinions are the same that the original surgery was successful, but unfortunately Laos is one of those dogs (5 - 15%) that developes an infection and sensitivity to the Ortho Hardware. The synovial fluid analysis did NOT reveal baterial infection though one of the surgeons do believe he still could have a mild infection within the joint. There also appears to be a medial meniscus injury at this time. We aren't sure if it was there originally, or if Laos injured that during his recovery as I remember one of the set backs being right after one of his therapy sessions with NOT his regular therapist. Recommendations are to surgically remove the plate/screws, clean the knee joint out, send out samples for infection and repair the medial meniscus. I have 2 estimates and a couple of weeks to decide what I'm going to do. Both surgeons still believe Laos can get back out there on the SchH field within time. Currently Laos is walking very well, but the thoughts are that within time the inflammation and fluid would get worse. They both agree that the source of the fluid needs to be removed, which is most likely the hardware. Recovery for this is 4 weeks very limited activity, 4 weeks post op extended leash walks and hopefully after the 8 week post op mark he'll be good to go...with adding some regular activity in gradually. 

Not what I wanted to hear, but at least we have a diagnosis and plan of action. Laos is such a trooper through all of this... gives everyone kisses and hugs me while I'm in the exam room listening to all the information. Keeps us in our thoughts and send positive energy. 

Hugs


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Lynn I am glad to hear this is "fixable", but I imaging both you and he have had enough and want to get back to a normal life again.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Lynn,
I'm glad you finally got some information and had it confirmed by several other doctors. Even though it's not what you wanted to hear (I can't even imagine having to think about another surgery right now) at least you have a plan that will get him back to his life again in time. I've been thinking about you guys so much over the last few weeks and praying for you. He sounds like such a good boy...they are so awesome like that....they wake up every day excited and looking forward to whatever the day will bring...no looking back...just enjoying every moment as it comes! Thanks for the update...please keep me posted and I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.
Give Laos big hugs from his mountain friends 

ps. Buddy is doing well....still limping with activity so it's up and down with how much we can do, but I feel like he's getting stronger.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Buddy getting his life back...wasn't able to jump on the couch for quite a qhile!










trotting along on his trail!










hanging out with sister Onyx


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Melinda,

Thank you for the pictures & please, please stay in touch. Your pictures make me hopeful... what a gorgeous place you have there!!! Hugs back to you!!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Good news. I know it must be a bit discouraging for you though. You climbed one mountain with him just to find out you need to climb another. One day at a time.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

cindy_s said:


> Good news. I know it must be a bit discouraging for you though. You climbed one mountain with him just to find out you need to climb another. One day at a time.


Thanks Cindy, I look at it as good news also. Two weeks ago I was thinking about putting him to sleep. At least now I have some hope that he can still work and live a normal quality live. Thank goodness for income tax returns.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Lynn, Laos is lucky to have you in his corner fighting for him.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

onyx'girl said:


> Lynn, Laos is lucky to have you in his corner fighting for him.


Thanks Jane.. I love the big old goof ball ~ that's for sure. His co-owner (yesterday) saw that side of Laos that makes me want to "fight" for him. He told me yesterday that he couldn't believe the dog was so good with the surgeons/techs...that he just trusts me so much to just lay there while they do what ever to him.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Hang in there, Laos. He is such a fighter. I love that boy. Of course, I think you are an even stronger fighter, Lynn! Jane is right. Laos is lucky to have you.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Jason.. I'm going to do what I did when I was faced with my own medical challenge... just stay positive and think about the outcome!! This dog deserve this chance.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

I wholeheartedly agree with all the above....Laos is lucky to have you, Lynn. Sounds like you guys have quite the bond...I love hearing it! One day at a time...
Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Okay, Laos' surgery to remove plate/screws and to repair meniscus (medial) is scheduled for March 8th. I took a few pictures this evening and wanted to share.. he really is doing well.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Lynn, he looks great!!
-Melinda-


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Mel.. I think I'll start a new thread once Laos goes in for his 2nd surgery!! "Laos ~ the sequel" Have a great weekend!!


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Lynn, 
Thinking of you and Laos today....will be looking for "the sequel" and hoping all goes well....take care and know that we're thinking of you  

Melinda


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hope all goes well for Laos tomorrow, will be sending healing thoughts.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Also keeping Laos and you, Lynn in my thoughts....a smooth procedure/ healing vibes heading your way!
I'm glad he was able to track this past weekend, it must have felt great to get out there.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thank you so much everyone.. I dropped the big lug off at 7:45 a.m. I'll update once I hear from the surgeon later on this morning. I truly hope this is what is needed to make his recovery start heading in the right direction. I'm not going to put him through much more.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Laos Report:

Okay, he's out of surgery and doing pretty well. Everything that could have gone wrong with the previous TPLO surgery happened with Laos. Surgeon said the joint was a "mess" with lots of infection in the actual joint capsule as well as under and around the plate. They actually had to scrap the infection off the bone and wash out the joint capsule. Two of the TPLO screws were loose and causing discomfort. Meniscus wasn't totally raptured, so they removed what was needed. Laos will be on a heavy antibiotic regime for several weeks, pain meds, antiflammatory, etc. Cultures will be sent out to see what infection we are actually dealing with and a change in antibiotic meds might happen after that. Right now we have to get this joint infection under control and once we are on the other side of that, we will begin his rehab again. So overall, I'm glad we decided to go in there and evaluate what was going on. Surgeon said he's amazed that the dog was actually walking on the leg at all as he had to be in severe pain. Let's see what else? He should be able to come home later this evening. First couple of days Laos will be allow (on leash) out for elimination only and cold compresses three/four times a day. 

Thank you for all the positive thoughts and energy... now the hard part begins. Laos thanks you all too!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Lynn, I want you to know that I have been reading and trying to keep up even though I haven't been posting.

We have fingers and paws crossed for a speedy recovery and that all goes well from here on out.

You know how I feel about Laos... :wub:

Keeping you in my thoughts as well.


----------

